# P1200 Boost pressure valve issue Golf 1.8T



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok so I noticed when I scanned my 2001 Golf 1.8T there was a code for 

Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 DM

1 Fault Found:
17608 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction
P1200 - 35-00 - -

I think this is the recirculation valve for the turbo if I am reading the bentley manual correctly. I was wondering if this could cause light smoke coming up the oil dipstick tube.. possible the crankcase ventilation is not working right?? Any takers on this one??


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Any air/etc out of the dip stick is a PCV issue, 

Your crank case cant vent via the intended breather/crank case vent. 

A by product of the pressure and etc could cause the N249 to toss a code, sure.


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok so I replaced the boost control(N249) valve, cleared code and ran Vagcom again after driving and the code came back for P1200. I checked Vagcom wiki and it says check and replace boost control valve and or diverter valve. Looking in the bentley I am not sure what they are referring too since the bentley calls things by their technical VW names. Is it the overrun shut off valve or N75 wastegate bypass solenoid?? Just not really sure what I should be looking for under the hood. It is a AWW motor but bot sure if that makes a difference since I noticed there are different diagrams in the bentley depending in motor code. Any help from the VW experts is much appreciated..


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

The diverter valve is circled in the picture below, 

http://upload.generationdub.com/images/DIYdv03.jpg


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the pic...now I know I am on the right path...


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone know how the diverter valve could cause the N249 recirc solenoid to trip a p1200 code in Vagcom? Also it didn't turn on the CEL but I am guessing because it was set as a non priority code and listed as intermittent. Any advice or help is appreciated ...


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

The only thing that i could possibly think of is that its not tripping the Diverter properly. 

Not closing, and or opening in time, or with a small tear in the diaphragm Causing the boost not to build up correctly and or diverting the boost. 

People usually recommend to connect the DV directly to a VAC line off of the intake and just leave the N249 plugged in, but not connected to anything via Vac lines. 

That gives the best possible response as well as maintain a CEL Free drive. 

On a side note, I'm not sure why I'm the only one posting in here


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I am guessing mine is probably in need of replacement. The car has about 135,000 on it and the previous owner did not really care for it the way a VW owner should so after replacing a multitude of things under the hood, the diverter would be the cheapest on the list.


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

Changed diverter ..problem fix. All codes cleared..finally..


----------



## Stalkivaetsya (May 1, 2014)

Thank you for the*informative*posts.


----------

